
Live View of Stonehenge via Raspberry Pi - theraven
https://stonehengeskyscape.co.uk/
======
phillipseamore
Here's a more technical aspect from MagPi magazine:
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/wp-
content/uploads/2019/09...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/wp-
content/uploads/2019/09/018-019_MagPi86_SHOWCASE_Stonehenge.png)

